# Fall Fishing in full swing



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Al Mancuso and friends Put a smack down on the speckled trout yesterday in Hopedale LA. After several times something always’ got in the way of this group making a fishing trip things finally came together. Great weather and great day fishing with a full limit of specks.
Fall fishing is wide open and duck season is about to open Louisiana the Sportsman Paradise. Time for Blast and Cast Hunt ducks in Am and Fish in the PM. I still have some open dates for November and December
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING & HUNTING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

